# Gift for my daughter Mathilde from my friend David (Patron).



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Gift for my daughter Mathilde from my friend David* 
Also known as Patron, loved from many of us.

Sometimes we are caught by surprise…
Big surprise…

Caught by the kindness of others,
David always had this effect on me.

His kindness, his rock solid heart full of love and a mind that have learned more than most from life.
David you are someone special, a gift.
May God bless you.

So what brings me to write this in public about David!

A postman rings the bell, I open the door, a pack… I expect nothing… from David! on the other side of the globe! It's for my wonderful daughter Mathilde, please come home soon Mathilde.









She open full of smiles, full of excitement, and we are stunned!









Inside the box a wonderful letter, translated to Danish! David you are wonderful.
We cut out the stamps from the shipping box.









Look at the details!
Wood pegs, beautiful woods tastefully combined.









The moon, makes us dream here.









Elegant opening.









Little fine brass screws.









The part from the shipping box is now fitted to the box, and the wonderful letter is kept under it.









Now Mathilde can fill it up with personal things.

The box is made with love, this we can feel in the details, in the finish.
Thank you David, thank you from both of us here.
The father has tears in his eyes, those of joy.

*Best thoughts from both of us to you my friend, *
Mads


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

That is very nice! Way to go Patron!

I'm wracking my brain trying to figure out how me made the moon dowel. 
Maybe on dowel drilled out and another one inserted, then the whole thing turned off center?


----------



## Dchip (Jun 30, 2009)

im thinking drill a hole in light wood, then plug it with dark wood, then use a same size plug cutter off-center from the original hole. definitely a good idea, i may have to borrow this.

very thoughtful present as well


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Gosh.
As a Dad of a little girl (now big), You all touched my heart.

Steve


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Beautiful box! I too love that moon dowel. Gotta try it.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

So sweet! Nice going David!


----------



## meikou (Jun 12, 2008)

A wonderful gift and a beautiful gesture.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

A beautiful box for a beautiful girl. It's all very symmetrical. Well done David.


----------



## 58j35bonanza (Jan 11, 2011)

Beautiful gift, I know she will treasure it.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow. I feel pretty fortunate to have seen David's work, and hear about his processes, in person.

Mads: you and Mathilde are fortunate and deserving people, to receive this wonderful gift. May you and she enjoy it for many decades to come


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

What a wonderful gift… and only fitting for such a beautiful little girl!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

A wonderful gift David. You have a big heart.

Enjoy your new box Mathilde. It is a thing of beauty.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

Cool, absolutely cool!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

2 of the classiest LJ's around Mads and Patron … Nothing nicer than an unexpected gift from afar. Way to be fellas and congrats Mathilda.


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

That is a beautifully crafted box and a wonderful gift for the father as well as the daughter. Well done David.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Very thoughtful.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

I can honestly saying just seeing this has made my day today…. I am proud for everyone involved. The heart felt gift made by hand for a friend, a sweet young lady reviving such a wonderful gift, and the pride in a loving Father understanding the depth of kindness shown…. That right there is the good stuff….

Thank you for sharing ….


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Very kind gift from Patron to a very deserving daughter of Mafe, one of favorites! Many smiles!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrat´s with the fine gift Mathilde 
this is one of the things that make L J one of the best sites there is 
from one great to another great showing the freindsship among us that isn´t impossiple 
get even over the internet  we better have to celebrate the oppetunity we have got 
to be able to make freindships like this so easely over so long distance´s as we have today
so lets have a *feast* ........

















*and hoist the flags*









http://da.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Mexicos_flag










http://da.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dannebrog

*lets salute those that makes freindsships across borders with 
a broadside from HMS VICTORYwith full volume on the speakers …......impressive *














click on link if the video don´t show up

thank´s for sharing Mads )

have a great day every one 
and remember a foreigner is just a freind you havn´t mett yet

Dennis


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

that's awesome. wood combos are very neat. I really like the pegs on the corners. very kool


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

This is what real and deep friendship is all about! Both Patron and Mafe are always willing to give and share everything, from the bottom of their heart. And I'm glad and honnorred to follow you both!

Best,

Serge


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beautiful box!


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

Wonderful gift and very well done. Awesome story, this is what woodwork is all about, giving, learning and sharing with others. Great stuff.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

That is a beautiful box. I really like the simplicity of the design and the way David did the grains and colors. I saw another nice box that Patron posted somewhere here on LJs recently that makes me want to ask him how he does those clean cuts and sweeping grain lines.
A beautiful post too Mafe, thanks.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

That is so cool!

Cheers!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

A Beautifull box definitely made with love.

That's wonderfull Mafe. I could not help but smile.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Gotta love Patron, he always has had a great heart for others

Awesome story!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

hi mads

i wanted to wait till you were awake to reply here
i am so happy that you both like the gift
(i was worried that it might go to indonesia
like the wood i sent to dennis once)
but it only took 2 1/2 weeks to get to you

the pictures you took are great
and mathilde is sure pretty !

your words make my heart sing

thank you !


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

here are some pictures of the build

her is the little 'trunnels' used to fasten it together
trunnels were used in boat building of old
they are dowels tapered slightly
beat in and act like one sided rivets









in this case i used toothpicks
after the parts were glued together (so they don't slide around)
the point trimmed off to be just the size of the 1/16" hole drilled
(the parts are all 1/4" thick)










the moisture in the glue in this case make them swell
and tighten up
(in a boat the water did this
and sealed the hole as well)
as i didn't have round toothpicks i took the square ones i had
and they allowed the glue to 'release'
keeping it from splitting the wood
under pounding pressure from hydraulics
(liquids don't compress)

the woods from bottom up

mahogany bottom
wenge
holly
peroba rosa
alder
claro walnut
mahogany top
maple hinges


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*mathilde*

i hope you like the box

i did a search for danish translation
i hope that it is correct

i just admire your love for your father
and the joy you bring him

thank you !


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

to all 
*THANK YOU FOR THESE NICE COMMENTS !*

and *mauricio*
Dchip is correct

here is how it is done









the crescent moon is my 'signature' to my work
when i was young and homeless
walking at night hitchhiking
i got to talk to the moon as my companion
(howling at the moon) ?
i have been using this as my signature since i started woodworking
i set it as a 'd' (for david)

some other places it appears here on LJ's in my work


----------



## Dchip (Jun 30, 2009)

awesome story all around


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

It is amazing how many people have been affected by David's kindness, myself included.

David, you are a wonderful friend to so many of us-and Mads, you and your daughter are very blessed.

Congratulations


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Mads. I can read the post but cannot see a picture of the box…......Jim


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

A Gift for a Princess is priceless…
Great, Great Story to hear Mads, it warmed our hearts… Thank You!
Nice Work David!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

David,

A truly *BEAUTIFUL* purpose, story, and project!

You hit so many nails right on the head!

She will treasure that box for the rest of her Life!

*W O N D E R F U L !*

This is the first time I heard about your Signature Crescent Moon! COOL!

Those Hinges! Another First for me! And that Toothpick trick.. too! awesome!

*MADS: * Thank you for posting! This was such a wonderful & touching thread!
I am very happy for all of you!

*Thank you all very much!*


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

well now the tale is complete

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/34967

the sister box to this one 
has finally been delivered to silke grosen










here are both together









enjoy girls
and keep the smiles coming
you are both very beautiful !


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Big smile David,
Thank you!
'Thank you again David for the kindness, these two girls got a true treasure for life, and you have shown them a example of true unselfish love'.
Best thoughts my dear David,
Mads


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Outstanding! Many smiles from the woods.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Beautiful and touching!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DaveMu (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice box!!


----------



## Metrotek (Jan 19, 2011)

This is a beautiful piece and for such a darling little person. You, yourself are such a decent and kind hearted person. What a nice thing to do for your friend what wonderful experience it is to become acqainted with you all of the nice people of this woodworking site.
I like this:
*lets salute those that makes freindsships across borders with 
a broadside from HMS VICTORYwith full volume on the speakers ……...impressive *


----------

